# Creating an adhoc wireless network

## dE_logics

Is there any guide or something? Cause apparently nothing is working.

This does not work, but produces no errors - 

/sbin/iwconfig eth1 mode ad-hoc

/sbin/iwconfig eth1 key 6572747975

/sbin/iwconfig eth1 channel 9

/sbin/iwconfig eth1 essid ADHOC

The interface eth1 is still inactive and on restarting too nothing happens.

I have eth1_config ( 187.4.2.4/8 ) in conf.d/net

----------

## dE_logics

Ok, so this should have worked?

----------

## eccerr0r

I think you still need to ifconfig eth1 up, and set an ip address...  can you manually up the interface?

Another issue I ran into (in general) is that sometimes firmware doesn't load properly... any hints of issues in dmesg?

though honestly I've never tried this before, only mucked with managed mode with a dedicated access point.

----------

## dE_logics

Up, the interface was up.

Will checkout the dmesg output soon...

----------

